# Best Photo Stitch Application for a Mac?



## Philip

Hello,

I have a Mac running Mac OS 10.4.11

I have PhotoShop CS and I have been playing about with HDR Darkroom over the last couple of weeks.

Now my eye has been caught by HDR panoramas and I was wondering what advice and recommendations could be given for a photo stitching application for a Mac.

Your help and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Johnboy2978

I'd say that Autopano is probably one of the better pieces of software for panorama.
AutoPano Pro - Panorama stitching software - Panoramic photo software - image stitching


----------



## Misfitlimp

Photomatix


----------



## Johnboy2978

Photomatix is HDR software and to the OP, it will give a better result that PS typically.  Also, I don't know if you're aware Philip, but PS also has a built in stitch function, but again, a software which specializes in that alone will beat PS typically.


----------



## ann

I tested the stitiching in PS and found it to be subpar.

There is a program called Panorama Plus that is based on Autopan liscense that does very nice work for a reasonable cost.  I don't think it is compatable with a Mac.

There is hugin which is free, but I am not sure about the Mac


----------



## table1349

Photo stitching software 360 degree Panorama image software - PTGui


----------



## depi

Johnboy2978 said:


> I'd say that Autopano is probably one of the better pieces of software for panorama.
> AutoPano Pro - Panorama stitching software - Panoramic photo software - image stitching



I downloaded the free version and installed the s/w but cant seem to find it on the mac.


----------



## depi

Infact downloaded all the possible free versions to try, but in vain, does any one know where they went.


----------



## Mully

Check your download folder .....look at your browser pref to see where downloads are sent, you can always change the pref....I like desktop so I can open and know where they are going.


----------



## Light Guru

Philip said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Mac running Mac OS 10.4.11
> 
> I have PhotoShop CS and I have been playing about with HDR Darkroom over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Now my eye has been caught by HDR panoramas and I was wondering what advice and recommendations could be given for a photo stitching application for a Mac.
> 
> Your help and advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks



Your not going to like this but your going to need a new machine that is capable of running a MUCH newer Mac OS.

The best stitching I have seen is in Photoshop CS5 or newer using the photo merge feature.  And CS5 is cot compatible with your older OS.

In addition to the software your will definitely want a faster computer that will handle what you are trying to do a LOT better.  Think about an HDR Panorama is going to contain a lot of images.  For example say your panorama is 4 images wide, each or those 4 images will need to be bracketed for HDR.  This gives you 12 images that your working with all at once.


----------



## christop

Light Guru said:


> In addition to the software your will definitely want a faster computer that will handle what you are trying to do a LOT better.  Think about an HDR Panorama is going to contain a lot of images.  For example say your panorama is 4 images wide, each or those 4 images will need to be bracketed for HDR.  This gives you 12 images that your working with all at once.



12 images is _nothing_. One of the first panoramas I made years ago (non-HDR) had 26 photos side by side with a 5MP camera. I remember it taking a few hours to stitch together on my ancient computer. Memory size was the bottleneck, IIRC; you'll want a lot more than the 1GB that I'm still using. 

By the way, I used Hugin which has been mentioned already. It's also a lot better (easier to use, more features) today than it was a few years ago.


----------

